# Holiday Pay on second job! Any entitlements?



## SwordsMan (2 Nov 2009)

I work a second job on saturday working approx. 8 hrs, although i get paid by the day, not hrs worked. I have done this for a few yrs now but was told i did not quality for any holiday paid. I took this at face value at the time but due to times we live in now i decided to look into it myself as i work approx 40-45 days in a yr (40 Saturdays out of 52 ) and would have thought that's a least 1 or 2 days holiday pay due

If anyone knows anything on this i would much appraciate it...looked up working act 1997 but it is not clear to me what my rights if any are.


----------



## greenfield (2 Nov 2009)

I think you are entitled to 8% of the hours you work as paid leave up to a maximum of 4 working weeks


----------



## WaterSprite (2 Nov 2009)

Yes, greenfield is correct.  Have a look at the explanatory booklet from Citizens' Information for details.


----------



## SwordsMan (4 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys  - will take it up with employer


----------

